# Not sure if anyone here can help me...



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Ok, so here's where we are: 

I work full time, so does my boyfriend. My job has set hours, and I get paid hourly. My boyfriend's job is set hours only in terms of he shows up at the same time every day, when he gets off is never known pretty much until he is off. He works 60+ hours a week, I work 40 exactly. 

I like my job, have no real complaints except that I miss my kids. His job makes him miserable. He has been looking for something else, but no luck just yet. His job has horrible pay, so the crappy hours and crappy treatment sucks even more. 

He has student loans from going to school to be a truck driver. He wants to go back to school, to become a funeral director. I completely support his desire to do this, as I know this is some thing he would be excellent at and would love doing. 

The problem we have is that with the student loans, our understanding is that he isn't eligible for further student loans. I've yet to locate information to help me confirm this. I'm also wondering, if it is true, is he permanently ineligible, or is he only ineligible until the loans are paid off? 

Also, if he can't get other loans, would he be eligible for any kinds of grants, scholarships, etc? Or does going to school previously eliminate you from those? 

Or, if you don't want to answer all my questions, can you direct me to some websites that will answer them? I'm a very smart woman, but it seems whenever I actively search for something specific and important online, I have no luck. :scratchhead:


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*A site that might make sense*

ATG,

I just looked at

FinAid | Loans | Student Loans

I think it is pretty clear, one needs to know about your existing loans and income before you can make sense of this page.

There's more info if you google

student loan limitations

I'll add that there are a number of companies that sell prepaid funeral insurance and are often looking for folks who are willing to work on commission and do direct sales. My little sister works for one of these, works very hard, and is doing well, but will tell you that it is hard work, income is uncertain, but opportunities exist as the parent corporations open new offices.

I'm know these companies have offices in the west, southwest and south, there are some in New England but this is not as attractive as other parts of the US.

I'd google 
prepaid cremations

find a reasonably close office and call the sales manager - s/he is the person who hires staff.

One doesn't need specific education to do this, in CA each office has one licensed funeral director, I think each employee has to be bonded, but since your beau is a trucker he is most likely good to go, though each state varies in its requirements.

Mark

Mark


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Mark, thank you for your response. That was very helpful. You know, we respond so much to each other's posts, I think I'm going to add you to my friends.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

ATG,

I'm honored, thanks!

Mark


----------

